# Coconut husk



## Salsabil (May 9, 2020)

sorru if this post comes out wonky one of my chicks fell asleep in my hand. 
I’m using my old reptile enclosure to keep my baby chicks in n there was some coconut husk/substrate that I failed to get out of the corners and my little black chick ate it like little particles then I cleaned it up of course and put some feed in the corners where he found it but he isn’t eating the feed and keeps on trying to eat more coco husk instead of chicken feed. I got it so it wouldn’t be as harmful to my old lizard if accidentally swallowed but I’m worried about my stupid chick


----------



## Salsabil (May 9, 2020)

Here's a photo of my chick that's sleepinh on me currently


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Even baby chicks seem to find ways to get into trouble. 

Make sure all of the coconut husk is up. The worry at this point is having that stuff wad up in the crop keeping it from passing into the digestive system. You can add some grains of sand to the tank or some chick grit. This is a stop gap measure to add a little insurance that it passes.

There really isn't much more you can do at this point.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I would thoroughly clean that enclosure, it needs to be sanitized, reptiles have a lot of bacteria that a chick cannot handle. (I used to raise iguana's and my daughter raises turtles)
After it's thoroughly cleaned you can put the chicks back in and they should eat their own food since the smell of the coconut husk will be gone.
Chickens will eat anything, insulation is a fine example, they are greedy eaters and will eat it without thinking first in order to get it before the others do.

Chick grit is a good idea, it's good for them in more ways than one.


----------

